# Eastwood Company Wants to Send You to Las Vegas!



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

You've heard about the SEMA Show and this is your chance to get in and see all the latest products that car enthusiasts dream about. As a guest of the Eastwood Company, the leading supplier of automotive restoration products, you'll be flown into Vegas and put up in a top notch hotel.

But, there's more to this trip than walking the miles of product-lined aisles at the Las Vegas Convention Center. You'll also get to do some driving. No, this is not about an economy rental car, but an A-list of exotic vehicles, which include the Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorana, the Lamborghini LP 560, the Mercedes-Benz SLR Mclaren, a Callaway C16 or even the Alfa Romeo 8C.

Check out the contest web site and get your entry in quickly. You won't want to miss out on this trip of a lifetime.

Eastwood's Vegas Dream Ride Tour

Nadeem


----------

